

A historical perspective on tech bubbles - ereldon
http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2007/10/17/carlota-perez-on-the-web-20-bubble/

======
aristus
Ugh -- lazy journalism strikes again. He's obviously not read the book nor
even Ms. Perez's CV. (hint: she's Venezuelan, not British)

This is a much better interview and discussion of her ideas on Long Wave
Theory: <http://www.strategy-business.com/press/16635507/05410>

~~~
ereldon
no kidding! that's quite a cut-n-paste job

